

The story of Amstrad’s amazing CPC 464 - arbuge
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/02/12/archaeologic_amstrad_cpc_464/

======
duncan_bayne
The CPC is by no means dead. E.g. check out:

[https://github.com/Octoate/cpc-sdcc-rom](https://github.com/Octoate/cpc-sdcc-
rom)

